# T-Wolves



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm suprised we haven't had much talk about the best team in the NBA. What do you guys think, is this the year KG finally gets out of the first round and gets the monkey off his back? I think there's a good chance he'll be wearing a ring once the season's over. We've been playing unreal and we're only going to get better with all the injured guys coming back soon.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As they say, a good team always plays well hurt.

The Wolves are really fun to watch this year, Cassell has been on fire. They're playing consistent ball, hopefully it continues straight through the playoffs!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If they can just get through the first round and get the GORILLA off their back they could maybe go deep. Heck of a series with the Sioux and Gopher Hockey last weekend!!! What college hockey is all about. I hope they meet again down the road!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yaah no doubt the WOLVES have been off da hook!!

If they make it to the finals I'll hook up some corn row style braids, like Trell Spreewell...NOt sure if there is a barber in the entire cities that will be able to get them that tight though..(Gots to go dirty south)

Looks like we'll being seeing the Sioux in the WCHA playoffs this year. Got my seats 10 rows from the middle again so its gonna be suhweet..
I dont care what ya'll say, but the dawgs are gonna do it this year, thats if the refs dont shaft us..

GO DAWGS

UMD Alumnis
Madison


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Duluth as always, have a really hard working team. They are always good enough to give anyone fits. They still have to prove themselves in the spotlight though!! My wife and I do up the Final 5 every year too and this year is unbelievably tight!! Should be a great one!! but you have to get out of the nose bleed seats (Down in row 3 is where it's at!!) GOOOOO GOPHERS!!!!! sorry to get off the wolves fellas! Good luck to the BDOGS and the SIOUX.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Maddy,

The refs will screw the Bulldogs this year. They ain't got a chance!

Went to the Gopher/UND game last Friday night. Even though my boys lost, it was a great game. Up and down the ice with no clutching and grabbing. That's how it should be.

Hey, how about that high stick on Saturday night? It was sweet.

Will be in Grand Forks this weekend to see the hated Sioux play twice. I'm visiting a friend with season tickets.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I was at the game sat. night so I didn't get a look at the replay. But from where I was sitting it looked like a big'ol HIGH STICK all the way!!! Sorry Sioux, gotta call'em like I see'em!! Great game!! See Ya in the FROZEN 4!! :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to admit I don't follow the wolves much till it gets close to the playoffs. I like to watch a good hockey game and the Sioux-Gopher games last weekend were fun to watch. The intensity of the games made for some fast action and hard hitting. This is the only sport however where I can claim to be a Sioux fan....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

High stick? Sure guys, keep telling yourselves that. Just the look on Lucia's face said it all, he knew the Gophs had recieved a little home-ice hospitaliy from the refs. The bulldogs have a good squad and are actually tied with the sioux in points right now...even though they've played at least 2 more games than us!!! 8)

T-Wolves won again last night against a suprisingly good Denver squad. It looked like they were poised to lose the game but I kept the faith, and never doubted. Of course they played like a championship team and pulled out the "W". Plus San Antonio lost to the Bucks putting us another game up on them. It looks like Flip's going to be coaching the west for the all-star game.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

The T Wolves have a nice squad this season. Let's just hope they don't get a crappy draw again in the playoffs. Last year finish 4th and get the Lakers in the first round. Bad luck. They should finish top 3 in the west this season, which would put them in the finals in the east. But I think the road goes through Sacremento this season. They don't even have C-Webb and they are still thumping teams.

I'm pulling for my Wolves and might even make the trip down to watch them in the playoffs, but that conference is so loaded they could finish anywhere from 1 to 5. And I REALLY hope they get out of the first round cause i like Flip and i fear he would get the Donald Trump "your fired" if they don't get it done.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Home ice? That "HIGH STICK" is still stuck in the rafters at Mariucci!!! :lol: I must admit I cleaned out my pants before the drive home!!! :lol: As for the T-Wolves, it would be a nice change to have the NBA interesting in June for once! I have a feeling about them this year, but for me to talk about it is a sure jinx. They need to shorten that season a bit for me also.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Perry-

We'll see.. Hopefully we get some descent refs in the tourney this year.

Doggs got a tough schedule ahead of them until the playoffs, hopefully they keep there standing (tied for 1st) throughout the rest of the year and into the playoffs.

I didnt realize you were a Goph's fan, I would have had to put down a friendly bet on the season with ya..

Madison


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The wolves lost to golden state last night. They just never really got their rhythym. I'll tell you what, the warriors didn't look like a team that had only won 19 games...they played us pretty tough. Lakers on Friday!!!


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

YES, they are doing AWESOME this year.
Only wish I had a chance to sit down and watch a game.
This is the first year in many were, I just dont have the time now, and have only caught about 1 quarter in a couple different games.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Even though the wolves lost last night, I'm saying we take a Nodak road trip and try to catch a game! You down with the clwon Maddy? :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

PJ-

You know I'm down with the get down!!!

Keepn it reeeel
madison


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well I'd say tonight shows how deep the Wolves are. Hudson reminded me of the playoffs last year.

Good game!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Huge win without Sammy!!! :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Off da Hook!!!

Even though sammy wasnt there and Trell didnt have his A game going, they still managed to mark up another win.. 33-8 since Dec. pretty awesome..

Anyone know how to do Cornrows on this site??? And they have to be as tight as Trell..

Keepin it reeeel
madison


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Mad-Dawg Madison in corn rows?!?  If you'll put them in for the playoffs, make that the finals, I'm game!

Sixers got lucky...they still suck.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

3 more wins and the #1 seed is locked up!!! Anyone watch that game last night. I went to bed in the 3rd quarter when they were getting pumped. Apparantley they had a pretty good 4th!!! GO WOLVES


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I stayed up fo rthe entire game, for once. They palyed great in the fourth but I also think Sacremento played horrible in the fourth. Don't know why Bobby Jackson was out all that time but I was glad to see it. Bibby has really been up and down lately. I imagine he is tired from Jackson being hurt and he is seeing more minutes. Bibby blew a wide open layup that was crucial!!! Hope all this hard work pays off for the playoffs!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, the 4th quarter was everything in that game as far as the Twolves are concerned. You gotta admit though, even when the wolves were down they did a good job keeping the momentum away from the Kings.

That missed layup had to hurt....

3 more games to go, but the wolves have had losing records this season against Golden State and Utah so I hope they can get it done! (and Memphis has been playing well too).


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

In the East i really think memphis would have a legit shot at the finals. They have a loaded team. I sure hope the wolves don't have to play them in the playoffs


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:eyeroll: I fell asleep in the 3rd quarter. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Another solid performance.

One game to go!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bring on the nuggets!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Earl Boykins gives the wolves fits. I don't think it will matter though because Latrell has it pumped up a bit from the regular season. Madison when are the corn rows going in!!?????


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Has anyone seen Stephen A Smith talking about the wolves?? It makes me sick. I used to love this guy, back when he was just doing broadcasts from Philly, now he has turned ship. The man just cant give any respect to the wolves. None at all. Sir Charles is the same way too.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Stephen a Smith is a chump. The guy is a big time racist. He don't like white folk. Plain & simple. Charles is still a stud, i don't care if he doesn't like the t-wolves, he's a stud. Charles is the same guy who predicted the lakers would win the title last year.

Fact of the matter is, all stephen smith talks about is white owners using black players..blah blah blah. I can't believe they keep bringing him on. They have to know he ****** 1/2 the viewing audience off.


----------



## protoolman (Jun 8, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

Blah, blah, blah. Nobody'sgiving the wolves credit!!!  Maybe it's because of their failures' in the past(every year). Like 93X said this morning(Nick) "Nobody is worth the amount of money these idiots get paid, unless they cure cancer!" Isn't that the truth, or as theNBA would put it, "TROOF, CAUSE I"M RRRRIIIICCCHHHH, BBBIIICCCHHH" :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The 93X morning show sucks. The only reason why those guys are saying that is because they are NHL fans and not NBA fans. Apparently, they must be worth the money they're getting paid since the NBA is actually making money, and lots of it...Unlike the NHL. :roll: Making a comparison to past T-Wolves teams that didn't make it out of the first round is stupid, this is a completely different team. With Hudson out, the only players from last years team still around are Garnett and Szczerbiak. This team has a lot more experience.

I also agree that Stephen Smith is a douche bag.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

BTW, anyone watch the game 1? WOW! A complete pounding. That's ten wins in a row for the wolves. I think it's safe to say they aren't going to have any problem getting out of the first round this year. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I watched the first half. Last rebounding stat was something like 12 to 3 wolves. Garnett looked MVP like again. They definately are deeper than previous years. Absolutely no comparison. 8) GO WOLVES!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Why hasn't anyone been hyping the twolves lately? They are looking rough...in a good way. Sure the kandi man looks like a drunk economics professor who plays like a little girl that just had her her lollipop taken away and mad-dog (even though he plays his behind off) has harder hands than a 16 year olds rooster on viagra, but everyone has a role. In an upset...mostly emotional driven....i'm picking the wolves in 6.

KG, if you missed it, had one of the greatest 4th quarter performances i have ever seen in game 7 against the hairy sacs. I'm sure you'll be able to catch it on espn classics.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Counting the hours.... Hopefully the minor injuries go away.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This series will be all about the Wolves hitting jump shots. There will be no inside scoring to speak of. Shaq will get his 30-40 EVERY game. The Wolves have no one to stop him without racking up the fouls.

Sam and Spree will be the difference. KG will get 25/12/6 every game.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Fast break points for the wolves could help tire out the old legs of the Lakers. I wish we could have gotten some rest for our own.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sam's gotta be stiff.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Great game last night - I have to admit they surprised me. After that 1st game I thought it was a 4 game series. Everyone was scoring for the Wolves last night. Why the Lakers didn't feed Shaq more often is beyond my imagination, but I'm glad the Wolves won! At least they foul Shaq hard enough to eliminate the 3 point play.

Wally likes to shoot - a lot. Reminds me of one my FORMER hunting buddies.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Will Cassell play on Tues. since his backup filled in quite nicely??? It's the talk of the series so far. This almost beats hearing about Kobe Bryant for once.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Great game last night! Yeah, Wally likes to shoot...especially when he starts out hot like he did last night. He needs to learn to pass when he starts getting cold but hey, it worked for him last night.

Cassell said he's definitely playing on Tuesday, for more than 43 seconds...whatever that means. Personally, I'm not sure he should be playing even if he can. I think he hurts the team by playing at less than a 100%, and he's probably not even at 50%.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

T-Hud...T-Hud...T-Hud.........boy could we use that guy for this series. I tell ya what, if they had him I think they might be able to win this series in 5. Derrick Martin played well last night, but the way La plays u don't need a dominant point. Just let whoever Kobe isn't guarding bring the ball up and on defense all the guards other than kobe just hover anyway and never really attack the paint. Phils offense isn't made 4 that..look at payton. At the pace he's playing right now he could play to 65 years old. When's the last game he ran enough to break a sweat.

Sammy hopefully plays, cause they could use him, but they can win without him and if hes hurt i don't think flip will let him play too long if he's hoarding the rock and throwing up bales.


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

See what can happen when our boys get a little rest!!! KG and company are out for blood. I think it might get a little ugly in the upcoming games. We seen a little of that last night.
My prediction:
wolves win game 3
lakers win game 4
wolves win game 5
wolves win game 6

BOO-YAH! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

My predictions

Game 3- Wolves 135, Lakers 88
Game 4- Wolves 147, Lakers 73
Game 5- Wolves 212, Lakers 17

.....and the crowd goes wild at the target center.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Ever seen Spree's shoes? They have the spinning rims right next to the ankle bone. I was close to the court for a game and they were spinning like mad with every step. If I was 20 years younger I'd have a pair.

http://www.footlocker.com/catalog/produ ... 0&SID=8827


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shu said:


> Ever seen Spree's shoes? They have the spinning rims right next to the ankle bone. I was close to the court for a game and they were spinning like mad with every step. If I was 20 years younger I'd have a pair.
> 
> http://www.footlocker.com/catalog/produ ... 0&SID=8827


 :lol:

Defense wins games, they need to stay relentless. The offense will come together with turnovers. And the Twolves have to keep control of the ball on their side of the court.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Sammy was feeling better today, he practiced. So that's a good sign. Quote of the day comes form Wally, concerning his altercation with Payton last night.

*"I'm glad he didn't bite me." *


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Really nervous about playing a ****** off Shaq tonight....I think the wolves loose a close one tonight....still getting used to the bright lights....stars...etc....then come back to steal one at the buzzer in game four.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't know, I think if they win one in LA it's going to have to be tonight. I think game 4 is already over.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Tag em' and bag em', they are gettin' whipped like dogs!!
Game three Lakers. :-?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I just love the "clean blocks" the wolves are getting but are called fouls instead. What a joke!! Superstar Kobe may as well have on a dress, come close to touching this guy and he's at the line. Reminds me of the "Greg Maddux strike zone." :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know that it is hard to be unbiased here, but Hassel stuffed him so clean at the free throw line it wasn't even funny!!! And they ***** about no fouls on KG and now he fouls out after only 2 or 3 fouls in the first two games. What a joke!!! They were outplayed but they still had a chance at the end, I actually am optimistic for game four, we'll see. I just hope they can get one in LA because I don't think they will lose at home!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It's all a friggin conspiracy.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anybody catch the Shack interview after the game. He talked with Craig saiger(?sp.) and after they were all done he ran away saying "that suit is ugly, really, it is horrible. Actually I thought that was a good one even if it did come from Shack-Fu!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Man do I hate the Lakers!! :******: What's up with those [email protected]#& eatin' grins on their faces anyway??? They won't be so happy come Sat. night at the target center. This series is far from over!!!! :strapped: :sniper:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:sniper:.......Lakers. I Didn't see too many grins from L.A. tonight for some reason. :huh: Maybe because they called the game like it's supposed to be called. Notice the difference????

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry Goldy...the NBA and the TV people won't allow the Lakers to lose.Too much money involved.

I was a huge Lakers fan when I was a kid back in the 50's....now,the only teams I hate more are the Yankees,and Cowboys.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Sorry Goldy...the NBA and the TV people won't allow the Lakers to lose.Too much money involved.


It sure seems that way!!!! uke:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

I hate to say it, but I really hope the wolves win!!! Fat-*** Shack makes too much money for what he's doing. So does pretty much the rest of that damn team!!! TIme to let the new kids on the block shine! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

uke:L.A :eyeroll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

:crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

I had my barber all lined up to hook up the cornrows too!!!!!

F the Lakers!!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

The Wolves look like they will be able to keep everybody in tack for next year except Hassel. He will probably go to the Portland Jailbirds. Hoiberg signed for alot less because he wants to win a championship.


----------

